# Winter buzz needs a kick in the ass!!!!



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Although is fun to have the community beat on Trash, PFD’s, and strippers, This week in Patigonia Argentina! 

I am done with Ulur as he is unreliable and need a kick in the di<$. I present to you the goddess on Snow, 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/broomc.../07/24/skadi-the-norse-goddess-of-winter/amp/

Burn some skis and start the snow dances NOW🔥🍺❄❄❄❄⛷.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Although is fun to have the community beat on Trash, PFD’s, and strippers, This week in Patigonia Argentina! 

I am done with Ulur as he is unreliable and need a kick in the di<$. I present to you the goddess on Snow, 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/broomc.../07/24/skadi-the-norse-goddess-of-winter/amp/

Burn some skis and start the snow dances NOW🔥🍺❄❄❄❄⛷.


----------



## Azriverboy77 (Aug 2, 2018)

BRING IT ON !!!!!!


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm heading to Chile in a couple of weeks and am seriously wondering of I am going to get any laps in. The snowpack is not holding up well and they need to serious spring snows to make it to traditional closing day .


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Warren Miller films are happening and Earlybird resorts are turning bull wheels. Time to burn some skis and get ready for more blue smoke.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm not quite ready for winter yet. I have been enjoying the 80 degree days on the Rogue when it should be rainy and cold.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Snow pack is starting out strong here in Central Colorado, but I always worry when we get an early start like this.... any moisture is good, but we need it in about 30-45 days. If that snow sits out in the sun/freeze cycle for a month we are going to have a super unstable base of facets and surface hoar for the extent of the winter (not too unusual for Colorado). This photo was taken last weekend from the summit of 13,711' Twining Peak, north of Independence Pass.


----------



## Will Amette (Jan 28, 2017)

Wadeinthewater said:


> I'm not quite ready for winter yet. I have been enjoying the 80 degree days on the Rogue when it should be rainy and cold.


 You ain't kidding! We did a five-day October 4-8, and we had a couple nice days. I did a quick turn-around for a three day last weekend (October 12-14), and it was FABULOUS.


The rangers had come through and removed some of the ridiculous pumpkins. Don't get me wrong; I love a pumpkin run, but it's been getting out of hand lately. 

We're heading out for a local day trip on Sunday to enjoy the fall colors before the scheduled return of autumn early next week.


----------

